# Autonomos Arruinados



## conspiradorloco (9 Ene 2013)

Me gustaria saber gente autonomos que lo hayan sido toda su vida en una pequeña tienda y ahora tengan que cerrar, a que tienen derecho, paro , etc etc.. hay quien dice que no tienen paro otros que si, recurro a vosotros expertos para resolver esta duda existencial


----------



## nomada (9 Ene 2013)

tienen derecho a guardar silencio.


----------



## kenny220 (9 Ene 2013)

el ser autçonomo no dá derecho a paro. quizá si su edad es cercana a los 65 pueda acojerse a algo, pero me dá que poco.Y ya sabe 3 meses sin cotizar a autónomos pierde la tarjeta sanitaria, y a pedir una de sin recursos, aunque ya saldrá el que diga, que saque lo que defraudó cobrando sin IVA


----------



## sombrerero loco (9 Ene 2013)

No tienen derecho a nada.

Si estoy equivocado, avisen, que ya me gustaría a mi recibir una paguica después de un huevo de años pagando religiosamente cuanta tontería se le ocurre a la castuza.


----------



## elecmi (9 Ene 2013)

Un autónomo cuando se arruina no tiene derecho a nada. Es más, normalmente cuando se arruina acaba debiendo cuotas de autónomos a la SS y no puede ni jubilarse.


----------



## gurrunita (9 Ene 2013)

Un autonomo que ha trabajado toda su vida no tiene derecho a paro.

Un* politivago* que se haya echado sus siestas en el congreso durante cuatro años tiene pension maxima.

Saquen sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (9 Ene 2013)

elecmi dijo:


> Un autónomo cuando se arruina no tiene derecho a nada. Es más, normalmente cuando se arruina* acaba debiendo cuotas de autónomos a la SS y no puede ni jubilarse*.



y a quien no es la ss tambien ::

yo soy autonomo, tengo mi negocio funcionando , desde tiempos ancestrales.

gracias a dios , aun me defiendo y espero que no se me cierre el grifo.

porque a mis 41 tacos, si tuviera que cerrar, no tendria derecho ni a dar pena .

osea, ser autonomo significa..

estar toda la puta vida luchando para poder mantener un sueldo que te permita pagar impuestos y todos los gastos que conlleva tener un negocio funcionando, comer tu y mantener todo lo que tengas, casas, coches, vicios.. 

con el unico objetivo de poder llegar a jubilarte ( si no la palmas antes) con una pension decente para vivir ( la pension es una puta mierda) a saber que edad.. ahora es a los 67? para cuando yo me jubile, la esperanza de vida sera en los hombres a los 90. osea que.. igual los hdp estos me jubilan a los 75::::

y si. no hay paro que valga para los autonomos. y no te des de baja por lesion, accidente , porque te van a pagar una puta mierda. con lo que te pagan en ese mes por lesion, no tienes ni para pagar impuestos el mes que te toque ss y modulos ::::::


----------



## Kohai (9 Ene 2013)

*Paro para autónomos: trámites que hay que realizar para tener la cobertura por desempleo*

Paro para autónomos: trámites que hay que realizar para tener la cobertura por desempleo | SAGE Blog. Gestión empresarial para el autónomo y la pyme

Hoy entra en vigor la protección por desempleo para trabajadores autónomos, tal y como se fijó en el mes de agosto por la *Ley 32/2010 de protección de cese de actividad de autónomos*. Este paro para los autónomos tiene dos características, dado que la inclusión en la prestación por desempleo es obligatoria para aquellos trabajadores autónomos que cotizan por contingencias profesionales pero no está contemplada para los trabajadores autónomos que no tengan cubierta esta contingencia. (...)


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (9 Ene 2013)

A los asalariados les quitan una tercera parte de su salario para las contingencias y para la pensión.

Si un autónomo no ha reservado la tercera parte de sus beneficios para contingencias, ajo y agua.

Al final las matemáticas son las que son.


----------



## elecmi (9 Ene 2013)

Eso no es así, tú trabajas para alguien y desde el primer día tienes tu sueldo (alto o bajo), cotizas, tienes unos derechos, etc.... Estoy deacuerdo en que han ido a menos y que no es justo que cada vez se pague menos y pierdan más derechos los trabajadores, la nueva reforma, etc... (pero eso ahora no es de lo que hablo....)
Mira un autónomo empieza ya desde 0, hacer una inversión en materiales, herramientas, productos, acondcionardo... además primero ha de pagar los servicios (agua, luz, tlf, internet, etc...), alquiler de local o despacho (o si lo tiene en propiedad la oportunidad de negocio de tenerlo alquilado), y luego para cotizar el mínimo ha de pagar unos 280€.
Ahora suma 100€ de servicios + 500€ de local o despacho + 280€ de SS y queda que el punto muerto es de 880€, ahora a partir de ahí lo que ganen......
De lo que ganan han de pagar el IVA (adelantarlo), y del beneficio final un 21% de retención para hacienda. A todo eso suma el papeleo que han de hacer o en su defecto pagar una gestoría.
Dime así como arranca un emprendedor y de donde ahorra esa tercera parte que comentas si los beneficios en caso de que los haya justito le dan para vivir y pagar.
Dices muy a la ligera eso de ajo y agua, y te recuerdo que son los autónomos los que están aguantando el país, los que no tienen derecho a nada, los que han perdido hasta la bonificación por reincorporación tras maternidad, etc.......
Piensalo bien verás que tengo razón.


----------



## H. Roark (9 Ene 2013)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> A los asalariados les quitan una tercera parte de su salario para las contingencias y para la pensión.



Y a los autónomos también, en función del sueldo incluso puede que más. Ej: Un autónomo que tiene 650 euros de beneficios pero tiene que pagar una cuota de autónomo de 255. Y eso sólo la cotización y sin contar el resto de impuestos.



> Si un autónomo no ha reservado la tercera parte de sus beneficios para contingencias, ajo y agua.



Lo mismo sería aplicable entonces al resto.



> Al final las matemáticas son las que son.



::


----------



## Kamikaze@ (9 Ene 2013)

Y si es tan malo para que os hacéis autónomos? Yo no lo soy y no me quejo...

Y hacerse persona jurídica es factible?


----------



## Rexter (9 Ene 2013)

Kamikaze@ dijo:


> Y si es tan malo para que os hacéis autónomos? Yo no lo soy y no me quejo...
> 
> Y hacerse persona jurídica es factible?



Porque la mentalidad de tener que trabajar siempre para otros y que el trabajo bueno es en el que tienes nómina no es del todo buena. En otros países se dan mayores facilidades a los autónomos para que puedan acogerse a ciertas exenciones, menos trámites, créditos buenos (no la mierda del ICO), pero en España al autónomo se le putea, de primeras tienes que pagar 260 euros cada mes de seguridad social ganes lo que ganes o estes en pérdidas, luego tienes que pagar el IAE, pagar IRPF, etc. al final salen algunos impuestos de más que el empleado a nómina no paga. Y si por culpa de la crisis quiebran a la puta calle, te embargan directamente tus bienes.
Si te ves obligado a cerrar no recibes ningún tipo de subsidio aunque hayas estado pagando a la SS y si llegas a la edad de jubilación la pensión suele ser más baja.
El estado debería favorecer a los autónomos para revitalizar la economía ya que en gran medida mueven el comercio local.


----------



## el_ferretero (9 Ene 2013)

como buen autónomo que soy ( desde hace una pila de años ), espero poder seguir defraudando todo lo que pueda y más..., por que si esperamos que alguién nos pague al terminar la actividad , vamos jodidos...

Ahhh, y me cago en los subnrm.. que creen que ser autónomo es la "panacéa"..

ale, eso es todo...


----------



## Rexter (9 Ene 2013)

el_ferretero dijo:


> como buen autónomo que soy ( desde hace una pila de años ), espero poder seguir defraudando todo lo que pueda y más..., por que si esperamos que alguién nos pague al terminar la actividad , vamos jodidos...
> 
> Ahhh, y me cago en los subnrm.. que creen que ser autónomo es la "panacéa"..
> 
> ale, eso es todo...



Algunos se piensan que ser autónomo es hacer 4 chapuzas, inflar unas facturas, evadir impustos y tener un sueldazo.
¿Qué muchos autonomos ganan mucho? por supuesto, pero lo que nadie dice es que muchos se tragan jornadas de 10 o 11 horas al día y si tienen trabajo acumulado también sábados o domingos. Y que yo sepa se quejan menos que otros que yo me se.


----------



## John Galt 007 (9 Ene 2013)

Mucha mentalidad de funcionario es lo que hay.

El estado debería dejar que la gente gane dinero y pueda vivir de su trabajo, en vez de tanto robar y robar para financiar la burocracia, los rescates bancarios y las ruinosas empresas publicas.


----------



## nomada (9 Ene 2013)

Supongo que estas de coña no?



Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> A los asalariados les quitan una tercera parte de su salario para las contingencias y para la pensión.
> 
> Si un autónomo no ha reservado la tercera parte de sus beneficios para contingencias, ajo y agua.
> 
> Al final las matemáticas son las que son.


----------



## nomada (9 Ene 2013)

sabes lo que es un "falso autonomo"?
Pues eso. 
En la privada cada vez obligaran a mas gente a hacerse autonomo y seguir con su jornada en la empresa. A ver entonces si te quejas o no.



Kamikaze@ dijo:


> Y si es tan malo para que os hacéis autónomos? Yo no lo soy y no me quejo...
> 
> Y hacerse persona jurídica es factible?


----------



## nomada (9 Ene 2013)

A los autonomos les quitan dinero aunque no hayan trabajado ni generado dinero ese mes.
Te salen esas matematicas?



Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> A los asalariados les quitan una tercera parte de su salario para las contingencias y para la pensión.
> 
> Si un autónomo no ha reservado la tercera parte de sus beneficios para contingencias, ajo y agua.
> 
> Al final las matemáticas son las que son.


----------



## Kamikaze@ (9 Ene 2013)

nomada dijo:


> sabes lo que es un "falso autonomo"?
> Pues eso.
> En la privada cada vez obligaran a mas gente a hacerse autonomo y seguir con su jornada en la empresa. A ver entonces si te quejas o no.



A mí me da igual, yo voy a ser político.


----------



## Gji (9 Ene 2013)

nomada dijo:


> sabes lo que es un "falso autonomo"?
> Pues eso.
> En la privada cada vez obligaran a mas gente a hacerse autonomo y seguir con su jornada en la empresa. A ver entonces si te quejas o no.



Pues que denuncien.
Y si no son esquiroles por mucho que luego hagan HUELGA GENERAL.


----------



## Josebs (9 Ene 2013)

pasa lo de siempre, cuando las vacas gordas los autonomos nadaban en la abundancia, sobre todo los relacionados con el ramo de la construccion, pero ahora amiguito... ahora miramos con envidia al pobre funcionario mileurista, pues a lo mejor si en vez de haberos comprado cochazos y hacer palacetes hubierais sido un poco mas hormigas en vez de cigarras ahora no estarias tan mal::::::


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (9 Ene 2013)

H. Roark dijo:


> Y a los autónomos también, en función del sueldo incluso puede que más. Ej: Un autónomo que tiene 650 euros de beneficios pero tiene que pagar una cuota de autónomo de 255. Y eso sólo la cotización y sin contar el resto de impuestos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya...

Los 255 son mínimos para una base de cotización de 850€. Si ese autónomo cobra 2000, también puede pagar esos 255. Un asalariado no puede decidir.


----------



## nomada (9 Ene 2013)

y jubilarse con el minimo que es ridiculo, claro.



Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Ya...
> 
> Los 255 son mínimos para una base de cotización de 850€. Si ese autónomo cobra 2000, también puede pagar esos 255. Un asalariado no puede decidir.


----------



## El sobrino de Keynes (9 Ene 2013)

conspiradorloco dijo:


> Me gustaria saber gente autonomos que lo hayan sido toda su vida en una pequeña tienda y ahora tengan que cerrar, a que tienen derecho, paro , etc etc.. hay quien dice que no tienen paro otros que si, recurro a vosotros expertos para resolver esta duda existencial



Las cotizaciones en el RETA no incluyen la contingencia de desempleo.

Sí existe la posibilidad de cotizar para fin de actividad, de forma voluntaria (en general), aumentando la cuota en un 2,2%.

Además de en el BOE, el lugar indicado para informarse acerca de prestaciones de desempleo es aquí.


----------



## kenny220 (9 Ene 2013)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Ya...
> 
> Los 255 son mínimos para una base de cotización de 850€. Si ese autónomo cobra 2000, también puede pagar esos 255. Un asalariado no puede decidir.



hombre,y cotizar por 850, significa que en caso de p.e. baja por maternidad usted cobra la base 850, pero sigue pagando autónomos, o sea que le quedan 600€


----------



## Enterao (9 Ene 2013)

hay mas cosas a las que se agarran los autonomos , no seamos ingenuos . por ejemplo el ir comprando su local de trabajo: bar , tienda,almacenes, vehiculos. etc...los traspasos..


----------



## Acredito (9 Ene 2013)

Como funciona el tema de autónomos en España está pensado para lavar dinero, no para que los ciudadanos generen actividades económicas...


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (9 Ene 2013)

kenny220 dijo:


> hombre,y cotizar por 850, significa que en caso de p.e. baja por maternidad usted cobra la base 850, pero sigue pagando autónomos, o sea que le quedan 600€



¿Ya no se puede hacer _el truco_ de aumentar la base de cotización en el periodo de selección inmediatamente anterior a la fecha de parto para que así aumente la baja (que se calcula sobre el 100% de la base del mes anterior al parto)? ienso:


----------



## elecmi (10 Ene 2013)

¿eso se ha podido hacer alguna vez? ¿estas seguro de que cuenta la base de cotización del último mes?


----------



## amar35 (11 Ene 2013)

No solo no tienes derecho a ningun tipo de ayuda,sino que si ha trabajado como mi caso mas de doce años para una empresa como trabajador y despues 6 años de autonomo voy a preguntar si tengo derecho a alguna prestacion y me dicen que si has estado mas de 5 años de autonomo prierdes todo lo que tuvieras acumulado como trabajador.
Nunca he cobrado desempleo y ese dia que fui a preguntarlo sali de alli con una mala leche que no os imaginais . . .
Es maravilloso ser autonomo no solo no tienes derechos ademas los pierdes.


----------



## el ganador (11 Ene 2013)

El sobrino de Keynes dijo:


> Las cotizaciones en el RETA no incluyen la contingencia de desempleo.
> 
> Sí existe la posibilidad de cotizar para fin de actividad, de forma voluntaria (en general), aumentando la cuota en un 2,2%.
> 
> Además de en el BOE, el lugar indicado para informarse acerca de prestaciones de desempleo es aquí.



Y una vez que añades la parte para el fin de actividad, tienen que pasar dos años para cobrar dos meses de paro ...y este paro sujeto a demostrar que has cesado por un descenso significativo de ingresos (pérdidas) no porque cierras por cualquier otro motivo , con lo cual te tienes que arruinar primero del todo para tener derecho al paro (limitado a dos meses por año cotizado con el suplemento, y hoy en día pocos meses porque esto salió hace un par de años apróx.)


----------



## Carbonilla (11 Ene 2013)

Kamikaze@ dijo:


> Y si es tan malo para que os hacéis autónomos? Yo no lo soy y no me quejo...




Yo lo soy porque de momento no he encontrado a nadie que esté dispuesto a pagarme por lo que sé hacer.


----------



## hans topo (12 Ene 2013)

Yo estoy como autonomo en una sociedad civil junto a un familiar, trabajando para una gran empresa, practicamente como autonomo dependiente, por ley debemos ser como minimo 2 personas, por lo que solo en gastos de gestoria, SS, IRPF, IVA, MATERIALES, DESPLAZAMIENTOS, ETC... se van mas de 800 euros como poco. Cuando el ingreso en bruto entre los 2, de media esta en unos 2000 euros...
Yo ya no cobro, solo pago la SS, el resto lo trabaja y lo gana mi familiar, y lo peor de todo es que si rompiesemos el contrato para yo dejar de pagar la SS, tambien perderia el trabajo mi familiar, asi que.... asi que lo unico que puedo decir, es que DEFRAUDEIS SIEMPRE TODO LO QUE PODAIS, POR QUE ESTE PAIS ES UN PUTO ROBO. NOS ESTAN DESANGRANDO A LOS QUE MANTENEMOS EL PAIS, Y MIENTRAS 99999999 PERSONAS VIVIENDO DE LAS PAGITAS DEL ESTADO, O MEJOR DICHO DE NUESTROS IMPUESTOS. *TODO LO QUE PODAIS EN NEGRO, SIEMPRE*


----------



## indibil (12 Ene 2013)

hans topo dijo:


> Yo estoy como autonomo en una sociedad civil junto a un familiar, trabajando para una gran empresa, practicamente como autonomo dependiente, por ley debemos ser como minimo 2 personas, por lo que solo en gastos de gestoria, SS, IRPF, IVA, MATERIALES, DESPLAZAMIENTOS, ETC... se van mas de 800 euros como poco. Cuando el ingreso en bruto entre los 2, de media esta en unos 2000 euros...
> Yo ya no cobro, solo pago la SS, el resto lo trabaja y lo gana mi familiar, y lo peor de todo es que si rompiesemos el contrato para yo dejar de pagar la SS, tambien perderia el trabajo mi familiar, asi que.... asi que lo unico que puedo decir, es que DEFRAUDEIS SIEMPRE TODO LO QUE PODAIS, POR QUE ESTE PAIS ES UN PUTO ROBO. NOS ESTAN DESANGRANDO A LOS QUE MANTENEMOS EL PAIS, Y MIENTRAS 99999999 PERSONAS VIVIENDO DE LAS PAGITAS DEL ESTADO, O MEJOR DICHO DE NUESTROS IMPUESTOS. *TODO LO QUE PODAIS EN NEGRO, SIEMPRE*



O sea que negociáis un nefasto acuerdo con un gigante, tenéis unos bajos beneficios que en cuanto haya cualquier contratiempo estáis en un grave aprieto, y el problema son los pagos al estado. Pues vale...


----------



## hans topo (13 Ene 2013)

indibil dijo:


> O sea que negociáis un nefasto acuerdo con un gigante, tenéis unos bajos beneficios que en cuanto haya cualquier contratiempo estáis en un grave aprieto, y el problema son los pagos al estado. Pues vale...





Claro, opinar sin conocer la situacion es muy facil. En primer lugar antes de aceptar el trabajo, habiamos pasado 2 años en paro sin ningun ingreso ni ayuda de ningun tipo, solo lo ahorrado en tiempos de bonanza. 
En segundo lugar no hubo ninguna negociacion era o tener el trabajo o seguir en paro. 
Y tercero si a pequeños negocios o autonomos le metes 250 euros de SS + 21% de IVA + IRPF pues ya me diras los ingresos que debes tener para tener un sueldo neto que te permita vivir...

Yo no se la mania que tienen algunos de defender lo indefendible o de hablar por hablar, QUE NOOOOO!!!! NO ES ASUMIBLE.
Cada dia que salgo a la calle veo otra pequeña tienda de barrio que cierra, por que sera...? solo por que hay crisis ? por que ha subido la luz? O SERA POR QUE ENTRE UN 30 Y 50% de sus ingresos se van a tu quiero estado...

Me reafirmo en lo dicho, este pais... una puta ESTAFA


----------



## brunorro (13 Ene 2013)

hans topo dijo:


> ...
> 
> Me reafirmo en lo dicho, este pais... una puta ESTAFA



Amigo, el problema es que TODO es una estafa. Los más estafados, los autónomos. Te doy la razón.

Alguna vez me propuse trabajar por mi cuenta. Podría haber facturado unos 1500 euros mensuales, pero al no tener una dirección para un centro de trabajo como tal (un piso de alquiler no puede serlo), y viendo que a los 1500 (competitivos en el sector) tenía que añadirle IVA's y mamandurrias varias, que me hacían menos competitivo... Pues me negué.

Total, sigo currando por cuenta ajena. Ninguno de los "abogados de la competitividad" se da cuenta que este sinvivir de impuestos la reduce de manera casi exponencial ?


----------



## hans topo (13 Ene 2013)

brunorro dijo:


> Amigo, el problema es que TODO es una estafa. Los más estafados, los autónomos. Te doy la razón.
> 
> Alguna vez me propuse trabajar por mi cuenta. Podría haber facturado unos 1500 euros mensuales, pero al no tener una dirección para un centro de trabajo como tal (un piso de alquiler no puede serlo), y viendo que a los 1500 (competitivos en el sector) tenía que añadirle IVA's y mamandurrias varias, que me hacían menos competitivo... Pues me negué.
> 
> Total, sigo currando por cuenta ajena. Ninguno de los "abogados de la competitividad" se da cuenta que este sinvivir de impuestos la reduce de manera casi exponencial ?





Pues si amigo y me alegro que alguien conteste sabiendo de lo que habla, es una estafa como una catedral, da igual que seas abogao, panadero, fontanero, o comerciante, a todos nos estan robando descaradamente. 

Lo que me pregunto es donde coño ira a parar tantos y tantos milllones que van a parar al estado, aunque bueno imagino que a base de pequeñas mamandurrias se ira perdiendo todo por el camino. *LO PEOR ES QUE TODAVIA LA GENTE LO DEFIENDE, Y LE ECHA LA CULPA A LOS CADA VEZ MAS POBRES TRABAJADORES Y ASI NOS VA... PAIS DE MIERDA*

* LO DICHO HASTA QUE NO CAMBIEN LAS COSAS, TODO LO QUE PODAIS EN NEGRO *


----------



## Jeon JI (13 Ene 2013)

Pension no contributiva,que queda muy feo ver a ancianos muriendose de hambre.


----------



## Sombra (13 Ene 2013)

Esta es una de las muchas causas de porque este país no levantará la cabeza si no vuelve la burbuja. Somos o burbuja o mendigos. No hay más.

La Ley de Emprendedores llegará tarde y mal, como se han hecho siempre las cosas en este bendito país.

O se trabaja en negro, o para cuenta ajena. Aquí el listo ha sido Urdangarín que ha hecho suyo el refrán: donde fueres haz lo que vieres. y ha acabado pagando la fiesta.

Yo porque no tengo los cojones suficientes, porque sino me iba a otro país. Luxemburgo suena bastante bien.


----------



## Naguissa (19 May 2016)

LolaRPool89 dijo:


> Aquí tienes información detallada sobre como solicitar el paro, lo que te cubre y ese rollo. Espero que te sea de ayuda.
> 
> Estafadores de autónomos
> 
> ...




Hay que reconocer que el SPAM, aunque sea en un tema de 4 años, es bastante decente. Pero sigue siendo SPAM.

Ale, ya te he dejado un par de enlaces más; ¿a que son bonitos?


----------



## Hacendado (20 May 2016)

Naguissa dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que el SPAM, aunque sea en un tema de 4 años, es bastante decente. Pero sigue siendo SPAM.
> 
> Ale, ya te he dejado un par de enlaces más; ¿a que son bonitos?



Hablo de putas la tacones.

(ver tu firma)


----------



## tocado (20 May 2016)

En 2012,se desplomo todo en mi sector y muchos sectores más.
Tuve que vender y vender mal,me quedé bastante"Tocado" de hay viene mi nik.
Nadie me echo una mano,al reves, la administracion intentó hundirme más.
Todo lo que dicen de ayudas al autonomo es una patraña,le ayudan más al morito que a mi.


----------



## mostacho_borrado (20 May 2016)

Autonomo= Pamplinas desgraciao.
Coño ya


----------



## tocado (20 May 2016)

mostacho dijo:


> Autonomo= Pamplinas desgraciao.
> Coño ya



Estoy deacuerdo contigo,hay muchos autonomos que son unos pamplinas,no tienen ninguna profesionalidad y van de jefecillos prepotentes,casi todos tienen el sindrome de hybris.
Pero hay autonomos,que no conocemos otra cosa,yo no sé lo que es cobrar una nomina o cobrar el paro o fundirme la paga de nadie.Y ya tengo unos añitos.


----------



## mostacho_borrado (20 May 2016)

tocado dijo:


> Estoy deacuerdo contigo,hay muchos autonomos que son unos pamplinas,no tienen ninguna profesionalidad y van de jefecillos prepotentes,casi todos tienen el sindrome de hybris.
> Pero hay autonomos,que no conocemos otra cosa,yo no sé lo que es cobrar una nomina o cobrar el paro o fundirme la paga de nadie.Y ya tengo unos añitos.




Yo igual, de toda la vida.


----------



## Naguissa (20 May 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> Hablo de putas la tacones.
> 
> (ver tu firma)



Si, claro, lo mismito registrarse para poner un solo mensaje con enlace en un post de 4 años que una firma que no se ve ni en mobile ni en Tapatalk, de un usuario de años ha.

Enviado desde mi Jolla mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Librepensante (24 May 2016)

amar35 dijo:


> No solo no tienes derecho a ningun tipo de ayuda,sino que si ha trabajado como mi caso mas de doce años para una empresa como trabajador y despues 6 años de autonomo voy a preguntar si tengo derecho a alguna prestacion y me dicen que si has estado mas de 5 años de autonomo prierdes todo lo que tuvieras acumulado como trabajador.
> Nunca he cobrado desempleo y ese dia que fui a preguntarlo sali de alli con una mala leche que no os imaginais . . .
> Es maravilloso ser autonomo no solo no tienes derechos ademas los pierdes.



Es precisamente eso por lo que no voto y por lo que la gente debería manifestarse, el estado roba.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 May 2016)

Y luego están los que arruinan autónomos.

Tablón de Anuncios - Mensajero con moto , Oferta de empleo Madrid

Mensajero con moto 

Publicado 23/05/2016

Pagamos 10 € la hora mensajero con moto propia (no 50 cc) puntual formal buena presencia con disponibilidad inmediata y flexibilidad de horario imprescindible autonomos

.......

con diez euros la hora cuando te quieran dar trabajo te tienes que pagar los seguros sociales, el IRPF, y sin vacaciones ni pagas extras.

además, amortiza moto, paga gasolina, ropa de moto,...

la guillotina se está afilando.


----------



## Hacendado (24 May 2016)

Naguissa dijo:


> Si, claro, lo mismito registrarse para poner un solo mensaje con enlace en un post de 4 años que una firma que no se ve ni en mobile ni en Tapatalk, de un usuario de años ha.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Jolla mediante Tapatalk



Un usuarios años ha que utiliza el bloque de su firma con un reclamo cutre para hacer click en un botón que te lleva a ver publicidad de infolinks a ver si cae algún centimillo.


----------



## Naguissa (24 May 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> Un usuarios años ha que utiliza el bloque de su firma con un reclamo cutre para hacer click en un botón que te lleva a ver publicidad de infolinks a ver si cae algún centimillo.




El mismo bloque que usas para meter una imagen bastante gorda; suerte que ahora lleva max-height con scroll.

Es un bloque lleno de tías en bolas, enlaces, insultos o cualquier mierda. Es ocultable. No refloto hilos de hace 4 años. Y no creo un usuario o multi sólo para ello.

Joder, parece que fuese tuyo y te molestase...


----------



## Hacendado (24 May 2016)

Yo uso la firma para poner una imagen pare personalizar mi cuenta del foro.

Tu usas una firma para hacer SPAM. Haces SPAM cada vez que comentas en el foro. Cada mensaje tuyo es un SPAM. No solo haces SPAM a la izquierda de tu firma, si no también a la derecha con el botón "a ver si pulsa y alguien hace click en la publicidad".

Que a mi me da igual, pero si haces SPAM tan descarado no le digas a otro que hace SPAM.

¿SPAMos de acuerdo?

Es más, he reportado el uso inadecuado de tu firma a la moderación del foro.

Soy muy malo ha ha ha. 8:


----------



## Naguissa (24 May 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> Yo uso la firma para poner una imagen pare personalizar mi cuenta del foro.
> 
> Tu usas una firma para hacer SPAM. Haces SPAM cada vez que comentas en el foro. Cada mensaje tuyo es un SPAM. No solo haces SPAM a la izquierda de tu firma, si no también a la derecha con el botón "a ver si pulsa y alguien hace click en la publicidad".
> 
> ...




¿En que eres imbécil o el de la web enlazada por el reflote?

EDIT: Reporta lo que te salga de los huevos, pero mira a ver si encuentras ahora el mensaje de LolaRPool89....


----------

